# Muddy Girl Camo...



## RutCrazy

looks pretty sweet---is that what Todd has on his bow for the Indoors? lol


----------



## ttate

If you're into the pink thing it's pretty sweet. My Step-Daughter would like it.


----------



## Utah2

I think it's real sharp looking! Good work!


----------



## deadcenterslady

RutCrazy said:


> looks pretty sweet---is that what Todd has on his bow for the Indoors? lol


Lol!!! That's funny!!! However we have a friend who does have HIS bow all decked out in pink!!!


----------



## hogdgz

Love it!


----------



## shane&karie

Love it, Need it, where do i get it????


----------



## FarmGirl7

Haha Looks great Lana! Do they have purple also or just pink?


----------



## deadcenterslady

FarmGirl7 said:


> Haha Looks great Lana! Do they have purple also or just pink?


You can't see it very well in the pic, but this does have purple in it.


----------



## z28melissa

I like it :thumbs_up I can picture a whole bow in that pattern... that would be SWEET (and functional)!


----------



## superbuck

How do I get one for my girl?


----------



## deadcenterslady

superbuck said:


> How do I get one for my girl?


go to deadcenterarchery.com


----------



## Mrs.Hollywood

That is SWEET!!!!!!! How do they feel on your bow???


----------



## deadcenterslady

Mrs.Hollywood said:


> That is SWEET!!!!!!! How do they feel on your bow???


 I am shooting the 8" with a 10 degree quick disconnect on my Hoyt Vicxen. I can even add a set of weights and still be under 12" to shoot in hunter class. My boyfriend watched me shoot and he said that my bow just sits there throughout and after the shot. For me, it feels great.
We have different weights available so you can customize to fit your needs. You can add weight out on the end or back at the riser, if that's what you prefer.
If you haven't looked at our website, please check it out... deadcenterarchery.com


----------



## Mrs.Hollywood

I looked at the cite, and my husband saw this thread the night before I did and he said he was wondering how long it was going to take me to see it... I'm going to have my father-in-law to look into them for me... He is a shop owner and I get all my stuff thru him....


----------



## lawyer

*camo*



deadcenterslady said:


> What do you think? This camo pattern is called Muddy Girl by Moonshine Attitude Attire. Dead Center Archery Products has put it on their new carbon stabilizers. :archery:


Yes it's very pretty LOL


----------



## ABQ_Chica

That does look good. I'm not into pink, but I'd be tempted to buy an entire bow with this pattern!


----------



## bcstrat

:thumbs_up


----------



## Wicked1Archery

Love the name, love the pattern would def. consider it!


----------



## buckfever24-7

I love the colors but It would just seem that you wouldn't be able to use this while hunting in the woods, Isn't the point to be invisible to the deer?


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks for all ur pms , orders and thoughts on this great product.


----------



## buckeye_girl

looks good.


----------



## shane&karie

can't wait to get mine (e-mailed today  for info) here's hoping it gets here about the same time as my bow


----------



## deadcenterslady

shane&karie said:


> can't wait to get mine (e-mailed today  for info) here's hoping it gets here about the same time as my bow


Your stab is on its way.... as for the bow???????? :archer:


----------



## shane&karie

lol I can guarantee that the stab will be here before the bow it's all good it's gonna feel like Christmas for the next little while  all the anticipation.


----------



## Nockhuntin88

I would rock one of those on my bow....I already have the pink blazers and wraps to match it....Yes I am a guy, yes I am straight, yes pink is a cool color.....Just sayin, real men(and girls) can rock pink....


----------



## jhbuck

Muddy Girl Camouflage along with Moon Shine Attitude Attire's other camouflage patterns will be available for hydro dipping in the next few weeks. Tell your decorator to contact TWN Industries. You can also get Muddy Girl Designs clothing on Moon Shine's website. www.shineattire.com.

They have a complete bow in Muddy Girl Camouflage on their FB page too! It looks awesome!


----------



## ilovechefmitch

I'm totally loving the Muddy Girl camo! I've been trying to find a purple/pink camo pattern to get my bow dipped but hadn't found one (until now) that truly looked like it had any depth or any coloration other than the pink or purple background. I can't wait to talk to my hydrodipper about getting the pattern!


----------



## FarmGirl7

Loving my new dead center stab! It looks great and works great! I will try to get some pics up when I get my new bow, after the wedding and honeymoon of course  Thanks Lana.


----------



## deadcenterslady

FarmGirl7 said:


> Loving my new dead center stab! It looks great and works great! I will try to get some pics up when I get my new bow, after the wedding and honeymoon of course  Thanks Lana.


 Glad you like the stab! Good luck Saturday... I will be thinking about ya! :cheers:


----------



## cncmachiningman

I was nice meeting u at the shoot , glad u like the muddy girl stab, talk to u soon



FarmGirl7 said:


> Loving my new dead center stab! It looks great and works great! I will try to get some pics up when I get my new bow, after the wedding and honeymoon of course  Thanks Lana.


----------



## deadcenterslady

We still have the Muddy Girl stabs available in 6, 8, and 10" lengths. Now you can go to www.shineattire.com and order a Muddy Girl T or hoodie to match! :banana:


----------



## deadcenterslady

*A Muddy girl stab will look awesome on the new Mathews Jewel!*


----------



## z28melissa

DANG that is a sweet stabilizer!!!  The Muddy Girl Camo looks great on my Vicxen...


----------



## cgray78

Looks great!!


----------



## deadcenterslady

We are getting ready to go to Worlds in NY.... hope to see you all there! Stop by and say hello...:archer:


----------



## PAHuntress69

buckfever24-7 said:


> I love the colors but It would just seem that you wouldn't be able to use this while hunting in the woods, Isn't the point to be invisible to the deer?


I thought the same thing...camo...has to match...nope. Several hunters told me that the deer are color blind. The pink matters not, but the camo pattern gives you depth and helps camoflage you--that's why blaze orange is okay. Hope this helps.


----------



## stickemherdbull

My wife has me on a mission looking for this camo. does anyone know if its available in a film for hydrographics? It would be great to get it so i can dip her bow and accessories and maybe offer it to my customers too. I think this will go over big here in Montana. Any help would be much appreciated..thx guys..


----------



## stickemherdbull

Found it! Twn is now selling it. Which is good because i have allot of gals wanting this look on their bows. I dont have but 3 months into the red boa i did on my wifes bow and now she wants me to redo it in this one..lol! happy wife happy life! lol! After i dip it i will have it hanging in our big pro shop.


----------



## lknhuntress

I really like that! I have been shopping around for a [email protected]!


----------



## deadcenterslady

stickemherdbull said:


> Found it! Twn is now selling it. Which is good because i have allot of gals wanting this look on their bows. I dont have but 3 months into the red boa i did on my wifes bow and now she wants me to redo it in this one..lol! happy wife happy life! lol! After i dip it i will have it hanging in our big pro shop.


 I hope you post pics of it here on this thread...


----------



## kimmiedawn

deadcenterslady said:


> We still have the Muddy Girl stabs available in 6, 8, and 10" lengths. Now you can go to www.shineattire.com and order a Muddy Girl T or hoodie to match! :banana:


Man I wish I had the money for matchin T and hoodie.. but lovin my muddy girl stab. Gets lots of looks on 3D range on my black bow


----------



## kimmiedawn

My baby girl with mommas bow


----------



## jack mac

buckfever24-7 said:


> I love the colors but It would just seem that you wouldn't be able to use this while hunting in the woods, Isn't the point to be invisible to the deer?


Deer dont really see in color. My wife has a mission craze in pink camo and she left it hanging on a tree limb when removing arrows at a 3d tourney. We walked about 15 yards removed the arrows, when we turned around to retrieve her bow it had virtually disappeared. I was amazed at how well the pink camo worked.


----------



## jack mac

My wife has a Mission Craze in pink camo. Do you think this stab would go well with Mission pink camo? Do not want to put on clashing camo.


----------



## stickemherdbull

I will. i will also be posting on my website too. its on the way now...


----------



## 4rivers3darcher

Luv it!! Have to get some!! Good luck to all the girls in the contest! Wish I had seen it in time to sign up, I start bear hunting in 2 weeks!


----------



## gravytrain283

Can you get a bow dipped with this camo also? How much would it cost with shipping included if ya can?


----------



## gun870guy

gravytrain283 said:


> Can you get a bow dipped with this camo also? How much would it cost with shipping included if ya can?


The entire bow or just parts?


----------



## ~Tara~

i like it


----------



## arrowshot

You can get the Muddy Girl vinyl wraps here: www.camo4u.com


----------

